# Anybody know anything about EDISON watches



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

I have researched them as best as I can, but can't find what movement is used. It is a "Kickstart" business, although I don't know if they still exist. The prices of the watches vary incredibly. They claim all their watches have sapphire windows, and Swiss movements. So, does anyone know anything else about them I couldn't find ?


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

They're a Kickstarter I assume?


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

No idea about their watches but they had a connection to a lighthouse. :clap:


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

Never heard of them mate. Why do you ask?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/edisonwatchco/edison-watch-co

If this is what you're taking about, then I highly advise you avoid. It looks like absolute Chinese fashion ripoff trash. Not even good designs, let alone garbage quality, typically. I could never look at that and be happy.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

Simon M said:


> Never heard of them mate. Why do you ask?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


 I can pick up a nice moon phase watch for about £50. They claim all their watches sapphire windows and Swiss movements. They put silly MRP's on them, but to be fair they aren't the only ones


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Mrs Wiggles said:


> I can pick up a nice moon phase watch for about £50. They claim all their watches sapphire windows and Swiss movements. They put silly MRP's on them, but to be fair they aren't the only ones


 Don't know if i'd expect much from them for £50


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

MrF-UK82 said:


> Don't know if i'd expect much from them for £50


 The full price supposedly is £599, although I doubt anyone has paid close to that. It may well be a bargain for £50, or it may be a heap of crap, that's why I asked if anyone knew anything about them


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Mrs Wiggles said:


> The full price supposedly is £599, although I doubt anyone has paid close to that. It may well be a bargain for £50, or it may be a heap of crap, that's why I asked if anyone knew anything about them


 Two words come to my mind... The first word is bull... :laugh:


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

It WILL be a heap of crap if it's £50. Probably a £10 watch + packaging + Kickstarter fees etc, they'll need to make a profit and they'll make one at £50.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Cant expect much for that price.



Mrs Wiggles said:


> The full price supposedly is £599, although I doubt anyone has paid close to that. It may well be a bargain for £50, or it may be a heap of crap, that's why I asked if anyone knew anything about them


 They got the decimal point in the wrong place oops:


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Well their Website doesn't seem to be working any more. http://edisonwatchco.com

So that might be taken as 'a sign'.

Looks like complete 'tat' to me


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

Well, I couldn't help but give it a go so I offered £30. He refused the offer, so now it's a thing of the past. I sold a cheap watch yesterday, and treated myself to the watch below. I used to own one in a different colour, but sold it when I considered 42mm a minimum. Although Invicta make some really horrible watches, they also make a few decent ones, and this is pretty good for the money


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

Well, I was so fascinated, I sold one of my cheap watches to make room, and won one on an ebay auction for £28. I was making offers to sellers who wouldn't accept less than a £100, and there are still sellers selling them for £420. The crazy thing is that none of the sellers could give any information. Anyway, it arrived today, so I thought I would give you some first impressions. Well, the box it arrived in indicated it certainly isn't a £600 watch. The first thing after opening the box I looked at was the strap. It's definitely leather, but obviously not a good leather. I have since put on a nice distressed leather on it I happened to have already. By this stage I realised I hadn't picked up a genuinely expensive watch at a very cheap price. I took the watch out of the box and gave it a shake to get it going. I have no idea what movement it has in it, but the automatic part of it is noisy, albeit it has quietened down after a few hours wear. The movement doesn't hack, and it doesn't hand wind. As yet I don't know how accurate it is, but it would appear it has lost a second or two in the first few hours. Of course, it hasn't settled down yet, so I can't make any real judgement on this. The case isn't particularly well finished, and the crown looks pretty cheap. To be fair the dial is very attractive, and with the new strap I have put on it the watch looks nice at a glance. In short, it's certainly worth the £28 I paid, and arguably is worth about £50, but no more. As others have mentioned, it's a relatively cheap watch made in China with some sort of designer name put on it. I don't know as yet if I will end up keeping it, who knows? Here is a photo


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I think that's pretty good for £28. And you got a box! At that price you usually just get a bit of bubble wrap and a padded envelope.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

rhaythorne said:


> I think that's pretty good for £28. And you got a box! At that price you usually just get a bit of bubble wrap and a padded envelope.


 Yeah, the watch is quite pretty. I struggled to find much info about Edison, but they claim all their watches have a sapphire window and a Swiss movement. Both of these claims are totally untrue. Whilst has a box. it is rubbish. To be fair, I have bought many very good watches that don't come with a box.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

For £28 you can't go wrong, it looks quite nice as well


----------



## Don Walker (May 8, 2021)

Hussle said:


> It WILL be a heap of crap if it's £50. Probably a £10 watch + packaging + Kickstarter fees etc, they'll need to make a profit and they'll make one at £50.


 Must disagree with these adverse comments. The Edison automatic watch I am fortunate to own is a great piece of machinery, it keeps fantastic time, looks awesome and is certainly not a cheap piece of crap. Would suggest those treying to denigrate a great time piece, if they can afford one, then make their educated comments.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Don Walker said:


> Must disagree with these adverse comments. The Edison automatic watch I am fortunate to own is a great piece of machinery, it keeps fantastic time, looks awesome and is certainly not a cheap piece of crap. Would suggest those treying to denigrate a great time piece, if they can afford one, then make their educated comments.


 Sure buddy.. lol


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Only way to tell is to look inside it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2021)

Looks good. Not a big watch buff. I still have a swatch watch from the 80's so what do I know. Lol


----------

